# Jindy 14th - 18 March '08



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

Hi all,

Just an expression of interest / heads up at this stage, but am heading to Thredbo from the 13th through till the 17th March. It's a family trip, possibly with other non-fishing friends, but am planning on sneaking out (weather permitting) for a couple of morning trips. Again, depending on weather, but probably launching up at Waste Point.

Post here if interested and hopefully we can sort out something a bit closer to the date.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

Conforming this trip. We are heading down Friday and back probably Wednesday ish. So depending on weather will be looking to get out for early am trips.

If anyone is interested, even tentativley, post up here or pm me and I'll give you my mobile number to confirm exact times. I won't be checking here after Friday morning.

Cheers, Steve.


----------

